# Handling Telemarketers - A Funny



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

Add this technique to your list.

http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2006/telemarketer-prank-p1.php


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I thought this was a woodworking forum. I get this junk on my emails.*
I think this is getting out of control. What do the rest of you feel about this ?
How about it Martin.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought it was funny. After all day of working in my over-cramped shop, I can use a little humor.

I didn't know that woodworkers weren't allowed to laugh.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I love to laugh, but I have to confess that I didn't hear the whole thing through the first time. I only listened to the first half, so I just listened to the whole thing, & it still wasn't funny to me. I guess I'm an old fogy, or something, or it was the wrong time of day, & it seemed kind of long. *I have to apologize for my ignorance, & No hard feelings.*


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I realized that with all the buddies you have, every time they add to a blog you get an e-mail, which is why i didn't reply earlier, cause i didnt want you to think it was improtant only to find some stupid comment that I'd made concerning something that wasnt wood related. And no hard feelings


----------

